# William Gouge on 'Sweet Sleep'



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2007)

On the night of 'fall back' (for those who observe daylight savings time), here is some counsel from William Gouge, _The Sabbath's Sanctification_, p. 11, on the importance of a good night's rest before the Lord's Day:



> Question 26. What are those particulars which our weak bodies do most need?
> 
> _Ans_. (1.) Sleep, Eccl. 5:12. (2.) Food, Luke 14:1. (3.) Apparel, 2 Sam. 12:20. (4.) All other occasional helps, Mark 2:3, 4.
> 
> ...


----------

